# Piano trios (ensembles)



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm listening to piano trios (by Clementi) and wondered if there are any must hear groups...Are there? String quartets seem to outnumber trios.


----------



## Swosh

You mean for piano trios in general? Or for Clementi? In general, one group I really like is ATOS trio.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not Clementi! Which ensembles and musicians have must hear recordings of any composer. I know Beaux Arts trio and Trio Wandrer, but not many others.


----------



## Quartetfore

Two groups that I like very much are the Smetana Piano trio, and the Trio Parnassus.


----------



## KenOC

I've enjoyed recordings by the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt (Haydn) and the Trio Parnassus (Hummel). The former I compared head-to-head with the Beaux Arts Trio and found them just as good, with more modern sound.


----------



## Jokke

Trio Dali is a must hear. I especially enjoy their Schubert recording.

http://www.trio-dali.com/


----------



## Quartetfore

Jokke said:


> Trio Dali is a must hear. I especially enjoy their Schubert recording.
> 
> http://www.trio-dali.com/


They made a very good recording of tne Ravel Piano Trio


----------



## Josquin13

Here's a broad overview of recommended piano trio ensembles to sample & explore in the standard repertory, per composer. As with today's string quartets, we're living in an especially good time for piano trio playing: which means that when you add the finest ensembles of the past into the mix, it becomes especially difficult to recommend only two or three top ensembles per composer:

1. Haydn Piano Trios: I recall that pianist Rudolf Serkin once said he considered Haydn's Piano Trios to be on the same sublime level as Mozart's Piano Concertos, and I totally agree with him:

--Beaux Arts Trio: available as both a complete set, & as selected trios on 2 Pentatone hybrid SACDs:





https://www.amazon.com/9-Piano-Trio...=1548455300&sr=8-4&keywords=haydn+piano+trios
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...8523257&sr=1-2&keywords=beaux+arts+trio+haydn
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...8523257&sr=1-1&keywords=beaux+arts+trio+haydn

--Trio Wanderer: to date, they've made two excellent Haydn recordings: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...1548455300&sr=8-12&keywords=haydn+piano+trios and a recent release: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...548523598&sr=1-1&keywords=trio+wanderer+haydn

--Schiff-Shiokawa-Pergamenschikow:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...-1&keywords=schiff+shiokawa+haydn+piano+trios
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...-2&keywords=schiff+shiokawa+haydn+piano+trios

--Vienna Piano Trio: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...=1548455300&sr=8-8&keywords=haydn+piano+trios

--Haydn Trio Eisenstadt: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Trios-...words=Haydn+trio+eisenstadt+haydn+piano+trios. I was mildly bothered by the recorded balances between the instruments, but it doesn't seem to be a problem for others: if interested, I'd suggest that you make sure you're okay with the sound engineering.

--Kungsbacka Piano Trio: on 3 Naxos CDs--a good bargain choice:










I've not heard the Grieg Piano Trio in this music, but they get good reviews: 




On period instruments:

--Levin-Beths-Bylsma: a very recommendable CD: 




--Trio 1790: I find myself reaching for Trio 1790's set more than the Van Swieten Trio's cycle, though those are good recordings too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgEt2fncIaI:









https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...1548455300&sr=8-11&keywords=haydn+piano+trios

--La Gaia Scienza: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...8455799&sr=8-1&keywords=La+Gaia+scienza+haydn

--Cohen-Höbarth-Coin: 




https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Erich-...8-3&keywords=haydn+piano+trios+harmonia+mundi

--Trio Goya: https://www.amazon.com/Heart-Invent...4&sr=8-1&keywords=haydn+piano+trios+trio+goya

--Minasi-Emelyanychev-Toffano: 




2. Mozart Piano Trios--again, there are so many good recordings of these works that it's difficult to pick just one or two top cycles--except among period sets, where The Mozartean Players stand out, IMO:

--Beaux Arts Trio--2 sets, (1) their 1960s set: 



 and https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...1548455965&sr=8-2&keywords=mozart+piano+trios, and (2) their 1980s digital set: which I prefer & would consider to be one of the finest: 



.

--Beethoven Trio, Wien (yet another enjoyable & well recorded set): 




--Wiener Schubert Trio:









--Kungsbacka Piano Trio (a good bargain set):









--Arion Trio: with pianist Ilse von Alpenheim--there is some wonderfully musical playing on this set: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compl...34&sr=8-18&keywords=mozart+piano+trios+period

--Vienna Piano Trio: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Compo...keywords=mozart+piano+trios+vienna+piano+trio

--Trio Fontenay: 




--Suske-Olbertz-Pfaender:





https://www.amazon.com/Wolfgang-Ama...-4-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Karl+Suske

--Pires-Wang-Dumay (a standout CD): 




--Haydn Trio Eisenstadt (the same comments that I made above apply to this set): https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Trios-...&sr=1-1&keywords=Haydn+trio+eisenstadt+mozart

--Guarneri Trio, Prague:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ar&field-keywords=guarneri+trio+prague+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Trios-...9&sr=1-2&keywords=guarneri+trio+prague+mozart

I've not heard the Gryphon Trio, but they get good reviews. Nor have I heard the Mutter-Previn-Müller-Schott trio on DG either.

On period instruments:

--The Mozartean Players: Even in a competitive field, this set stands out--so if you like period instruments, it makes an excellent choice, IMO:










--The Rautio Piano Trio is very good too: 




3. Beethoven Piano Trios: there are even more fine recordings of Beethoven's Piano Trios than Mozart's, which makes it virtually impossible to recommend just two or three top cycles:

--Trio Elegiaque: this set makes an exceptional bargain choice: I'd consider Trio Elegiaque to be one of the finest piano trios today: 




--Abegg Trio: a superb set from the 1980s:
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...48525639&sr=8-4&keywords=abegg+trio+beethoven
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...48525747&sr=8-5&keywords=abegg+trio+beethoven
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...48525779&sr=8-6&keywords=abegg+trio+beethoven
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...id=1548525811&sr=8-2&keywords=abegg+beethoven

--Guarneri Trio, Prague (available individually or via an import 4 CD box set): I consider this Praga set to be one of the better Beethoven cycles in the catalogue: 




https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-van-B...ds=Beethoven+piano+trios+guarneri+trio+prague
etc.

--Oliver Schnyder Trio: another excellent bargain choice. The OS trio can be more HIP at times than the older groups, but they're excitingly virtuosic and illuminating. Schnyder's piano playing is wonderful too: 




--Suk Trio: a 'classic' complete set on Denon, which is only available on individual Japanese import CDs: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...1548456868&sr=1-3&keywords=Suk+trio+Beethoven. (A warning: the earlier Suk Trio recordings on Supraphon can have an occasional grating string sound due to the less than ideal sound engineering: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...1548547513&sr=1-2&keywords=Suk+trio+beethoven)

(A recommendable live recording: Suk-Buchbinder-Starker: https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-...1548456868&sr=1-7&keywords=Suk+trio+Beethoven)

--Beethoven Trio, Wien: 




--TrioVanBeethoven--this piano trio is comprised of former members of Haydn Trio Eisenstadt: https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-van-B...d=1548526705&sr=8-1&keywords=Triovanbeethoven

--Vienna Piano Trio--I prefer this group's older recordings on Nimbus to their recent MDG recording:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...8458473&sr=1-3&keywords=vienna+trio+beethoven
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...458543&sr=1-16&keywords=vienna+trio+beethoven

--Oistrakh Trio: a 'classic' old recording: https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Trio-V...548456868&sr=1-12&keywords=Suk+trio+Beethoven

--Beaux Arts Trio: again, they recorded two cycles:

https://www.amazon.com/Beaux-Arts-T...CWH82GDDN22&psc=1&refRID=YRV60B6WQCWH82GDDN22 https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...8457123&sr=1-2&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios
https://www.amazon.com/BEAUX-ARTS-T...457810&sr=1-17&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios

Or, you can buy both cycles together in one box set: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...CWH82GDDN22&psc=1&refRID=YRV60B6WQCWH82GDDN22

--Kempf Trio: it's too bad this trio hasn't recorded a complete set, as they're excellent, and are given 1st class sound quality by BIS: http://bis.se/label/bis/beethoven-piano-trios-op1-97

--Florestan Trio: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...548458395&sr=1-1&keywords=florestan+beethoven

--Ashkenazy-Perlman-Harrell: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...8457123&sr=1-3&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios

--Barenboim-Zukerman-Dupre (these are fairly romanticized performances, if that suits you--in the past, I've admired Dupre's cello playing in the "Ghost" Piano Trio): 




--Trio Wanderer: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...8457123&sr=1-8&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios

If you like an older style of playing, the complete set by the Kempff-Szeryng-Fournier Trio is worth looking into, as well; although I personally think there are better recordings on the market these days. IMO, Szeryng's playing style is a tad boring in Beethoven, & more suited to Bach & Mozart.

I've not heard the current 'in progress' cycle from the Van Baerle Trio. Nor have I heard the Beethoven cycles by the Swiss Piano Trio (on Audite), Gould Piano Trio, Borodin Piano Trio, or Trio Parnassus, either.

Among audiophile choices:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...-7&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios+hybrid+sacd
https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Trios-...10&keywords=Beethoven+piano+trios+hybrid+sacd

--Historically speaking, the Busch Chamber Players, Cortot-Thibaud-Casals, and Horszowski-Vegh-Casals are well regarded. However, I'm not a Cortot fan myself. As I tend to prefer Horszowski-Vegh-Casals in the "Archduke" Piano Trio, and the Busch Chamber Players in the "Ghost" Piano Trio:










Others like the Istomin-Stern-Rose Trio's Beethoven cycle, but I'm not overly a fan of Isaac Stern's playing.

There's also the excellent Kogan-Rostropovich-Gilels Trio to consider, if sound quality isn't a top priority: 




On period instruments:

--Staier-Sepec-Queyras: 









--Melnikov-Faust-Queyras: https://www.allmusic.com/album/beethoven-piano-trios-opp-70-2-op-97-archduke-mw0002611870

--The Castle Trio: 




--Immerseel-Beths-Bylsma: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...&sr=8-6&keywords=beethoven+archduke+trio+sony

--Trio Goya: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Th...UTF8&qid=1548534179&sr=1-1&keywords=trio+goya

4. Schubert Piano Trios:

--Trio Dali: Trio Dali's recordings were made before violinist Vineta Sareika left the group to join the Artemis Quartett, and they're among the best Schubert's Piano Trio recordings I've heard in recent decades: 




--Golub-Kaplan-Carr (another underrated group--their playing is slightly more 'romantic' than Trio Dali's): https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Trios-Works-Piano-Violin/dp/B000000T6Z

--Beaux Arts Trio: the Beaux Arts Trio have recorded these works twice: the early set is with violinist Daniel Guillet: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...48459815&sr=1-4&keywords=schubert+piano+trios, while the later set is with violinist Isidore Cohen: Essentially, the pick comes down to which violinist you prefer, as Guillet tends to use a bit more vibrato than Cohen (though not obtrusively so), and whether you need digital sound: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...48459815&sr=1-1&keywords=schubert+piano+trios

--Oliver Schnyder Trio: 




--Guarneri Trio, Praque: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...rds=schubert+piano+trios+guarneri+trio+prague

--Suk Trio: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...sr=1-2&keywords=schubert+piano+trios+suk+trio

--Schiff-Shiokawa-Perényi: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Arp...6&sr=1-1&keywords=schubert+piano+trios+schiff

--Trio Wanderer: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...48459815&sr=1-3&keywords=schubert+piano+trios

--Trio di Trieste: a highly regarded group from the 1960s: 



https://www.amazon.com/Trio-Trieste...sr=8-3&keywords=trio+di+trieste+trio+schubert

--Beethoven Trio, Wien: 




--Altenberg Piano Trio, Wien: 




--Atos Trio: 




On period instruments:

--La Gaia Scienza: 




--The Mozartean Players:

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pia...ywords=schubert+piano+trios+Mozartean+players
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Not...ywords=schubert+piano+trios+Mozartean+players

Atlantis Trio: 




If people are interested, I'd be happy to continue with a 2nd post at a later date, & cover the finest piano trio groups that I know in the music of Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Ravel, Debussy, Faure, Dvorak, Shostakovich, Martinu.....


----------



## KenOC

Josquin13 said:


> Here's a broad overview of recommended piano trio ensembles to sample & explore in the standard repertory, per composer...


What a list! Many thanks for your effort. I humbly request that Shostakovich be treated in the same manner.


----------



## Ras

For those who want to get acqauinted with the Gryphon Trio there is a box with 9 cds at a decent price on amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Great-Piano-...8&qid=1548598235&sr=1-1&keywords=gryphon+trio


----------



## Ras

Unfortunately my favorite piano trio ensembles aren't really ensembles and each of them have only made one release:

*Barenboim/Zlotnikov/Znaider on EMI doing Mozart:*









*Jerome Hantai/P. Couvert/Aliv Verzier on Naive/Astree playing three Haydn trios on period instruments:*


----------



## philoctetes

I second the rec on the Atos Trio - just saw them two months ago. Excellent ensemble, alive and kicking...

For Brahms I still like the Stern-Istomin-Rose recordings.


----------



## Ras

*THE FLORESTAN TRIO* has recorded a lot of piano trios on Hyperion. I have their Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert and Schumann. They have a gentle restrained and rather "cool" approach, so you won't get that "heroic" beethovenean feeling from them - they have something different to offer.

Here is their Beethoven box: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...0468&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+florestan+trio


----------



## philoctetes

Like this a lot, intend to hear their Ravel soon...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wowie! Alright  Looking forward to check out some new acts!


----------



## Mandryka

I’ve actually discovered a trio who have really impressed me recently, in fact I’d go as far as to say they’ve made me see Schubert in a new way, Tetzlaff, Tetzlaff and Vogt. Tetzlaff is up to some amazing things with Schubert - his G major quartet is probably the only recording of it that I’ve ever enjoyed.


----------



## PeterF

I very much have enjoyed recrdings by the Istomin / Stern / Rose trio. They have recorded the Complete Beethoven Piano Trios, as well as trios by Brahms, Mendelssohn and Schubert.
Another favorite is the Katchen / Suk / Starker Trio and also the Rubinstein / Szeryng / Fournier trios.


----------



## Ras

I hadn't heard about *Trio Metamorphosi* before, but they have released a Beethoven CD on the Decca label a week ago and on Spotify there are recordings of Schumann's piano trios and what looks like a Scotland concept album.


----------



## elinasisi

Quartetfore said:


> They made a very good recording of tne Ravel Piano Trio


So I'm listening to piano trios (by Clementi) and wondered if there are any must hear groups...Are there? String quartets seem to outnumber trios.iTunes Mobdro TutuApp


----------

